# Oppo BDP-83 bass management?



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

Does the BDP-83 add the +10dB to the LFE on the analog outputs,if I were using it to do the decoding internally and then out of the analog outputs to my processors 7.1 analog input?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Drudge said:


> Does the BDP-83 add the +10dB to the LFE on the analog outputs,if I were using it to do the decoding internally and then out of the analog outputs to my processors 7.1 analog input?


As far as I am aware although not using them (HDMI only) you do need to apply a 10db boost for the analogue outputs.


----------



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

That stinks,:thumbsdown:I was hoping it would.Do other players perform this?

I remember contacting oppo back when the 980 came out about the same thing and they told me it did apply the +10 dB to the sub level on the analog outputs and when I went to calibrate the levels with pink noise I was 10 dB shy of what I needed in trim level.


----------

